# New HT - Seating Design Questions



## Philm63 (Jan 1, 2015)

Starting the design phase for my first home theater (new house, blank slate!). The basement is finished so I already know there are going to be some holes poked in ceilings and walls, but I'm really only in the planning and design phase now so I'm looking for some advice on seating. I want to go two rows with a riser, traditional leather recliner-type seating; cup holders, maybe adjustable headrests, possibly curved - 3-seater in the 1st row and a 4-seater in the 2nd row. Budget is maybe around $300 - $400 per seat, if I can get anything decent at that price point - not sure yet. 

One question is how do I best narrow my search? I've looked at some of the more popular on-line retailers, prices are all over the place and I have no idea what I should be looking for so I don't know if a price is reasonable, or if it is too high. My budget expectations may not be in-line with reality either, and that's where you folks come in. 

My space is 18' x 18' with 8.5' ceilings so plenty of room to work with. My screen will likely be between a 120" and 130" diagonal 2.35:1 with motorized curtains to knock it down to 16:9 (CIH) when needed. I'd like room on each side for walking in and out of the seating area - is 2.5' enough for this?

And how high should the back row be if my 51" tall screen is mounted, say; 36" off the floor?

Curved vs. straight rows - what's best, and why does it matter?

I've got questions pouring out of every hole but for now, I'll limit it to the above and we'll go from there.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Here is a calculator that is pretty straight forward.

http://www.diymovierooms.com/Home-Theater/Calculators/Riser-Height

Curved vs. straight is really personal preference. You might get a slight improvement in neck strain with a straight row, but I doubt it. Have you ever seen curved rows in a theater. Not so much.

Looks like Roman hasn't posted since 2014, he was a pretty good sponsor (is he still a sponsor?). His website appears to still be active. He has some nice chairs...albeit, a bit over your budget. I'd give him a call & let him tell about all the ins & outs & what to expect out of a chair. Was always very knowledgeable friendly.

http://www.rtheaters.com/FusionCollection/index.html


----------



## Philm63 (Jan 1, 2015)

So about the selection process; finding the right seats is part personal preference - I get that - but within that budget of $300-$400 per seat; can I expect to get a decent seat from a reputable company these days? Any pitfalls I should lookout for?


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Phil, I can't answer your specific questions, but I did want to chime in to say that Roman was very helpful to me when I was considering seating a few years ago (I still haven't done anything) and his Fusion line is quite well regarded. My main piece of advice would be to try out any options yourself, and spend a fair bit of time in them. Try all the positions, pretend you're at home and doing what you do during movies... do you have popcorn? Is there a big enough cup holder for your drink? Will the recline from the front row compromise space behind? Etc...


----------

